
Scott Berkun: Why requirements stink - crocus
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2009/why-requirements-stink/
======
skmurphy
Weinberg's "Exploring Requirements: Quality Before Design" is a thought
provoking book on defining and managing requirements.
<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0932633137>

------
BobN
Requirements don't stink, they're just hard to do.

